# last post



## Raymond J Barlow (Oct 23, 2007)

Here is my last post for this forum... i am sorry to say goodbye for now, but I feel bad that I don't have the time to participate in here the way I should.. I am an unselfish person, and I don't like me coming in here and post, and run., not really fair.  

I wish you all the best, I will stop in here and say hi, and look at whats going on.

If you want to get on my email list, shoot me an email, as I send out an update to about 275 people about once a month... 

My time seems shorter every day, so busy with so much going on... 

kind regards to everyone here.





































special thanks to LaFoto... she was the first one to greet me when I came in TPF a few years ago, and has always been so kind and wonderful to everyone., and to Anti, who is one of the finest women I know.

Chilly and Airic.. you and i will always be bros, hope to see you and the gang soon.


----------



## Antarctican (Oct 23, 2007)

Oh no, how can you post those phenomenal pics, then leave??!! But I can only imagine how short time is, with a young child, your business, your travel, and your all-consuming passion for photography. I truly hope that you'll come back often, and maybe if things calm down again, you'll be back and posting. So it's not goodbye, it's 'see you around' (I hope)


----------



## terri (Oct 23, 2007)

I'm with Anti - don't say Goodbye for good!  I hope you always feel free to pop in here and grace us with your gorgeous wildlife images - and of course we love to see your beautful family! 

Take care, Sir Raymond - hope to see you back here whenever time permits. Regards to Daisy, and a kiss to the little one - she is getting so big! :heart:


----------



## Dynamic (Oct 23, 2007)

Your posts will be greatly missed Ray.  I have learned a lot from your posts and your work has definitely set a high standard.  Good luck on your endeavors! 

Martin


----------



## RKW3 (Oct 23, 2007)

You really do have amazing photos, it's a bummer you can't participate here anymore.


----------



## Peanuts (Oct 23, 2007)

Oh Raymond, so sorry to see you go but bes tof luck, I will definteily keep tabs on yoru wonderful photos 

OH MY WORD your little girl is getting so big, I still remember her 'day after being born' photos - I can't decide who she looks like more.. naw.

Have a good one and best of luck


----------



## Chiller (Oct 23, 2007)

Sir Ray..  So sorry to see you have made this decision.   I know life can take over sometimes and we dont have the time we used to.  
  Im only an hour away bro.   We are not losing touch, that is for sure.  Anytime you wanna get out shootin, I will make the time.   

Awesome images as always man. 
  I can only hope the best for you, Daisy and Maria.  

Will chat soon brother.


----------



## abraxas (Oct 23, 2007)

Ray,

Another of the very best leaves, but thanks for saying goodbye.

Thanks for sharing and thanks for the tips.  I haven't improved my wildlife photography, but I stay as long as I have to shooting landscapes- If I feel like bugging out I think of what you said and the work you've produced.

Best-


----------



## Antarctican (Oct 23, 2007)

Oh my goodness, I didn't even see 'til just now that I got a mention! Now I'm gonna tear up for sure (*sniff*). You're an inspiration to aspiring wildlife photogs, and you're gonna be missed


----------



## lostprophet (Oct 24, 2007)

and another leaves, sorry to see you go mate
PM on its way

Andy


----------



## LaFoto (Oct 24, 2007)

Oh noooooooooooooo! :cry: 
One of our best photographers ever, and good friend, is leaving. 
But hey, please, say it is not for good and not in anger or something!?
Please don't feel bad about life getting into the way of your visiting this forum. It does NOT MATTER if you only drop in for a wee while and drop out again *as long as you keep dropping in*! We don't want to lose you! (And I am still harbouring hopes to get to know you in person one day, on the Germany Meet-Up, maybe, or whenever life should flush me into Canada, maybe ... who knows!?)
Awwww  to see you say good-bye ... what a bummer start into my day


----------



## danir (Oct 24, 2007)

I'll sure miss your posts.
The best bird shots I've seen around here are all yours.

Dani.


----------



## The_Caper (Oct 24, 2007)

Hello Ray:

I have not been a member here for very long but I have been very impressed with your wildlife photos. I can only hope someday to take half as nice of shots as your's. Great work!

I too have been gone for several weeks due to training as I am soon to be heading for Afghanistan and will be gone from this forum for sometime. I hope that I will be able to come back and post whenever I can and ask for advice from the knowledgeable and kind people in this forum.

Anyway, take care Ray you have a great looking family there all the best.
Hopefully you will reconsider sometime down the road.

Paul.  North Bay, ON


----------



## Mohain (Oct 24, 2007)

A sad loss to the forum. I don't think I've ever come across a better bird photographer. I totally understand about the time commitments. I wish you all the best Sir Raymond and will be signing up to your email list.

:thumbup: :hail: :hail: :thumbup:


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Oct 24, 2007)

Thanks everyone... I will miss this place, and I will come back for visits... I just can't go on posting in here, and not spending the time needed to be an active member.  You all are fine people, and part of an awesome community, and I will keep coming in for visits when I can., thanks you for all the kind words.

Paul.. my best regards, and wishes for your time in the east., My family and friends could not be more proud of your efforts to fight terrorism., we are so lucky here in Canada to have great people like you.


----------



## kundalini (Oct 24, 2007)

I have enjoyed your photos, even for such a short time.  I, as surely many others here, have your website in our Favorites browser.

Good luck on your endeavors.


----------



## Big Mike (Oct 24, 2007)

Ray, I for one certainly don't mind that you don't devote all your free time to us here at TPF...I feel extremely lucky that a world class photographer like you, actually posts on our little forum at all.

I know that life does tend to get in the way of important things, like posting here :er: so I can understand that you have to choose your priorities.  You will be missed but always welcome.


----------



## Corry (Oct 24, 2007)

HOLY CRAP! THAT'S THE BABY!?!?!?  Wow has she GROWN!

Ray, I'm with the others....don't go away for good!


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Oct 25, 2007)

thanks so much.. you all are the nicest people, and I will definately keep coming back and checking out TPF.  This forum is where I began, found it on google, and learned how to do online digi images with the help of so many in here.  I met my good friends Airic and Canoncan, Chiller, and Anti in here, and we will be friends always.  

There is no doubt that TPF wouldn't be what it is today without Lafoto, always kind and caring.  And Digital Matt was always so helpful.. (haven't seen much from him in a while?)

I always recommend to people who email me, the whole forum concept.  It has been wonderful to me, ... I am involved in 9 forums now, it's the coolest place to learn.  

Thanks Big Mike, and I will one day look forward to visiting the great city of Edmonton, and have a brewski with ya.

take good care.


----------



## doenoe (Oct 27, 2007)

wow, totally missed this post.
Sorry to see you go mate, dont think ive seen a better bird photog then you. 
Well, good luck with everything going on in your life :thumbup:


----------



## Artograph (Oct 27, 2007)

Wow...fantastic!!

I don't think anyone "expects" that you will devote a certain amount of time here.....just drop back in when you can!!!!!!

:O)


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Oct 27, 2007)

I'm sure like all the others that I'll be glad to see you make an appearance whenever you like, in whatever capacity you feel able to offer us. Just in case though, I have taken the opportunity to bookmark your website.

Take care and let us know how you are doing when you can.


----------

